# English speaking GP in Dokki



## Esther12 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi,

can anyone recommend an English speaking doctor in Dokki.
Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hi 

Doctor for what... all doctors speak English


----------



## Esther12 (Jul 21, 2013)

I ment a GP. I put it in the title.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Esther12 said:


> I ment a GP. I put it in the title.



and as Maiden said all doctors speak English...


----------



## Esther12 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok. Thanks. I found one.


----------

